# Pitbull hanoi-VIETNAM.



## phuongtrang (Mar 21, 2010)

My name PUMA.
I Fomr hanoi VietNam.


----------



## AmandaBlue (Feb 18, 2009)

I really like that color, nice looking, how old is he


----------



## phuongtrang (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Awww. So cute!


----------



## phuongtrang (Mar 21, 2010)

[QUOTE = AmandaBlue; 288.913] tôi thực sự như màu sắc, đẹp đang tìm kiếm, bao nhiêu tuổi ông [/ QUOTE]

Thank you very much!
Pumu fri...6...


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Rất tốt tìm kiếm chó, tôi tình yêu tai!

Tôi không nói tiếng Việt, Google là bạn của tôi

In english: Very good looking dog, I love the ears!

I don't speak Vietnamese, Google is my friend


----------



## phuongtrang (Mar 21, 2010)

[QUOTE = darkmoon; 288.918] Rất tốt tìm kiếm chó, tôi tình yêu tai!

Tôi không nói tiếng Việt, Google là bạn của tôi

Trong tiếng Anh: Rất tốt tìm kiếm chó, tôi tình yêu tai!

Tôi không nói tiếng Việt, Google là bạn của tôi [/ QUOTE]

Google cũng là bạn của tôi trong tiếng anh. Tôi vào đây để tìm tòi và học hỏi về Pitbull.
Thank!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't follow and don't want to Google 

Very good looking dog. Welcome to GoPitbull!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

He is a very good looking dog WELCOME to the forum. I hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol I have no idea what the heck is being said, but your dog is gorgeous  i am guessing you can understand English since the whole site is in English, haha


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Good looking pup, how old is he?


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

He is a good looking boy


----------



## phuongtrang (Mar 21, 2010)

pitbull city haiphong hanoi vietnam.


----------



## phuongtrang (Mar 21, 2010)

pitbull fomr haiphong city.


----------



## phuongtrang (Mar 21, 2010)

*Pitbull-HANOI-VIETNAM.*

pitbull haiphong thành phố-hanoi VIỆT NAM.


----------



## phuongtrang (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## MyHonda717 (Jan 19, 2010)

welcome!! im pretty new myself. Its nice to see another vietnamese pitbull owner. I didn't know they had pitbulls in vietnam hahahah choiii oiii!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Welcome to the site your dogs are beautiful.


----------



## phuongtrang (Mar 21, 2010)

what do you think about my pitbull? Are my Pitbulls good or bad?
Thank!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awesome pics..great looking dog


----------



## phuongtrang (Mar 21, 2010)

*Pitbull vs Rottweiler.*

Pitbull vs Rottweiler- HANOI VIETNAM.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

awww I love that last pic they look like their giving kisses  Beautiful dog you have there


----------

